# New Rumors of new Paperwhite? update 9/3!!!



## jlee745

Rumors has started about the New Kindle Fires(go figure with Google Nexus 7 2 about to release maybe this week) but there is no news on ereaders. Do yall think there will be an update? Has there been a year where a new ereader of some sort has not released. I'm going to kick myself in the butt if I have been waiting for a new paperwhite for 4 months and there is no update! I have always waited for the second year on devices(besides the kindle fire)http://news.yahoo.com/exclusive-details-amazon-next-gen-kindle-fire-tablets-143035883.html

~~~~
Update! The new Kindle Paperwhite is out:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AWH595M/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## J_T

I doubt we'll see another e-reader until next year, but the new Fire will most likely be out in time for holidays. I don't remember off the top of my head, but I think there's been a new e-reader every 15-or-so months since the Kindle debuted.


----------



## Me and My Kindle

> I think there's been a new e-reader every 15-or-so months since the Kindle debuted.


That sounds about right to me. You can see all the release dates on Wikipedia's page for the Kindle. (Check the box on the right side of the page, towards the bottom...)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazon_Kindle​
I just noticed that _every single Kindle_ was released during the last six months of the year. That's probably because Amazon wants to target the big holiday shopping season (or, in the case of the Kindle Dx, all the back-to-school shoppers...)


----------



## jsparks

I love my Kindle Paperwhite so much amazon would have to think of something really good to make me want to upgrade to a newer one!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I've been assuming we'd see a new PW in time for the holidays. But it is entirely possible that Amazon sees the Fire as the flagship Kindle now, and we won't see a PW for awhile longer.


----------



## cshoughton

I'd really love to see a paperwhite with external storage, like an sd card, but I know that wont happen.  Cloud storage helps though.

C.S.


----------



## jlee745

Just found this article posted today!!!http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-18438_7-57592886-82/heres-the-flexible-e-ink-screen-that-could-be-in-the-2014-kindle/


----------



## BevAnneS

Wow -- think of the devices that have died because they were sat on or kneed.  This looks really interesting.


----------



## CraigInOregon

DiscoDan said:


> I doubt we'll see another e-reader until next year, but the new Fire will most likely be out in time for holidays. I don't remember off the top of my head, but I think there's been a new e-reader every 15-or-so months since the Kindle debuted.


I joined KB in the summer of 2010.

The K3 was released that August and became my first Kindle.

Since then, there's been a new Kindle eReader released every single year, in the August-October time frame. Always in time for the ramp-up to the holiday season.

In 2011, it was the Kindle Touch generation, which I skipped, because I loved my K3, which was fairly new to me.

In 2012, it was the 5th-generation devices, led by the Kindle Paperwhite. My K3 was aging by then, and I wanted to show support for front-lit eInk devices as opposed to backlit color tablets, so you can bet that played a big role in why I bought the new PaperWhite.

So, the last three generations of eInk devices from Amazon all came out in that August-October time frame, always roughly a year apart. Always.

Does that mean it's guaranteed there will be an update? No, it doesn't guarantee it, but it would fit Amazon's pattern of the last three years and last three generations of devices.

Haven't heard anything yet? Yup; Amazon always plays it close to the vest. Rumors always start right around now and nothing gets confirmed until August at the earliest. Just the way it's been.

But I doubt Amazon will face a new holiday season without a refreshed eInk device for the first time in the last three years. It's part of their product cycle now, and they STILL claim Kindles (and Fires) are their biggest-selling items out of everything they sell. I'll take their word for that.

Also, keep in mind that while Barnes and Noble is dropping Nook hardware and probably won't have a licensee in place to offer a new third-party Nook to the public for this holiday season...

The wonderful Kobo Aura HD is a VERY sexy device and I doubt Amazon will wait all that long to respond.

So, it's not an "every 15 months or so" deal. The last three years/generations, it's been a solid "new Kindle generation every year" deal. Same goes for the Fire in its first two generations.

The only reliable clue that Amazon's about to announce a new Kindle (or Fire) lineup?

Once Amazon starts placing the current generation in "Temporarily Out of Stock" status. Happens EVERY time, and once it does, you know the next generation will be announced in the next 1-4 weeks. Like clockwork.

NOTE: I will probably skip whatever's announced this fall, as I love my PaperWhite and have it backed up by a 2-year free replacement policy. The earliest I'll buy a new Kindle is fall of 2014... generation 7.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Me and My Kindle said:


> That sounds about right to me. You can see all the release dates on Wikipedia's page for the Kindle. (Check the box on the right side of the page, towards the bottom...)
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazon_Kindle​
> I just noticed that _every single Kindle_ was released during the last six months of the year. That's probably because Amazon wants to target the big holiday shopping season (or, in the case of the Kindle Dx, all the back-to-school shoppers...)


Don't think that's true. . . .didn't check the wikipedia page but my recollection is that the 2nd Gen kindle was released in the first half of 2009. I think it was announced around February and people who'd ordered the K1 for Christmas but got a rain check (that was the year it was an Oprah favorite thing) were sent notices advising them that they'd be getting the new model. I think it began actually being delivered in March or April, but I'm not sure about that as I didn't order one.

I DID order the original DX, however, in June of 2009 -- also the first half of the year -- and it was delivered before the end of June.

All the others were in late summer or fall, however.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Me and My Kindle said:


> That sounds about right to me. You can see all the release dates on Wikipedia's page for the Kindle. (Check the box on the right side of the page, towards the bottom...)
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazon_Kindle​
> I just noticed that _every single Kindle_ was released during the last six months of the year. That's probably because Amazon wants to target the big holiday shopping season (or, in the case of the Kindle Dx, all the back-to-school shoppers...)


Ding! The prize goes to Ann.  According to the link, the K2 was released for sale in February...the international version in October, which may be what you were seeing. And the DX in June, with the International version in January of the following year. And the Special Offers KK in May... but yeah, mostly in the fall...I think they're more consistent now.

Betsy


----------



## mistyd107

jsparks said:


> I love my Kindle Paperwhite so much amazon would have to think of something really good to make me want to upgrade to a newer one!


totally agree


----------



## jlee745

I just watched a video on youtube comparing the paperwhite to the new kobo. There is a couple of features that would be neat for amazon to add to the paperwhite. The features are neat but it wouldn't make give up all my kindle books.
I like the curved back instead of flat.
I like the homepage. 
I like that you can turn the light off.
Its neat that it tells you how long you have been reading and how many you have read.


----------



## Amy Corwin

cshoughton said:


> I'd really love to see a paperwhite with external storage, like an sd card, but I know that wont happen.  Cloud storage helps though.
> 
> C.S.


I totally agree with this. The one thing I'd like Amazon to add to their devices is an SD card (or a USB port, either one). I would really, really like to have one because it would make the storage virtually limitless and it is also a great way to do a little backing up.


----------



## mooshie78

jsparks said:


> I love my Kindle Paperwhite so much amazon would have to think of something really good to make me want to upgrade to a newer one!


Same here. I had a K1, K2 and K3 before the paperwhite, so I've been a fairly frequent upgrader.

But there's really nothing the PW lacks that I want in an e-reader as I'm finally happy with the contrast (hated the drab gray of earlier models) and love the light (don't mind the spotlighting on the bottom).

Also, I'm not reading nearly as much (only like 5 or 6 books so far this year--to be fair a couple have been over 1,000 pages), so I have less incentive to upgrade than when I was reading 30-50 books a year.

I have no interest in color e-ink either (prefer my iPad for color stuff), so really the only thing that could ever get me to upgrade is just a big jump in contrast on b&w eink, and/or a vastly improved light. Or just buying the lastest model when ever my PW bites the dust (battery doesn't hold a charge anymore, drop and break it etc.).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, if Ann buys the next one.  I'm in.  

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, if Ann buys the next one. I'm in.
> 
> Betsy


Wait! . . . . . what?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Lwell, I didn't really mean that the way it came out, but you can take it however you want...  

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It's possible that if my brain wasn't still in a bit of a fog from a summer cold that I'd be less clueless.

Or not.


----------



## Toby

I think she wants you to buy the next kindle, so she feels that she can buy one.


----------



## Seleya

Not rumors per se, but today on amazon.it the basic Kindle is down to 69 euros and the Paperwhite WiFi is out of stock and they cannot say when it will be restocked.  

Edit: Paperwhite Wifi missing from .es and .fr as well.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Hmmm. . . . . it's still in stock on the US site. . . . . .


----------



## CarolineAM

I'd hope they wouldn't do away with the Wi-Fi as without it, there is no way to download certain files. Then again, if there is no plan to add back in audio (my main pet peeve about the Paperwhite), then I'd prefer 3G.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Caroline all it means is maybe we're close to a new Kindle announcement.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bevie125

I contacted CS regarding the refurb paperwhite wifi because on Sunday it showed in stock and then Monday morning, gone! They said they have no idea when it would be back and to keep checking the site. So, I just got the refurb 3g.


----------



## CraigInOregon

bevie125 said:


> I contacted CS regarding the refurb paperwhite wifi because on Sunday it showed in stock and then Monday morning, gone! They said they have no idea when it would be back and to keep checking the site. So, I just got the refurb 3g.


Consider it an encouraging sign. We're in that season...


----------



## CAR

This would be about the correct time for a new Kindle announcement.   If we get into September that most likely will mean no new Kindle model this year. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CraigInOregon

CAR said:


> This would be about the correct time for a new Kindle announcement.  If we get into September that most likely will mean no new Kindle model this year.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2


True.

Though it would be the first time in three years that that's happened.  (Meaning: going into a holiday season with no new Kindle or Fire models)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CraigInTwinCities said:


> True.
> 
> Though it would be the first time in three years that that's happened.  (Meaning: going into a holiday season with no new Kindle or Fire models)


There are already lots of rumors about new Fire models -- most reports think there will be at least 3.

But I haven't seen anything in any of the tech blogs about a new eInk device. But that might just be because the tech bloggers tend to think anything that's a tablet is inherently sexier -- and more worthy of coverage -- than 'just a reader'.


----------



## Meemo

CAR said:


> This would be about the correct time for a new Kindle announcement.  If we get into September that most likely will mean no new Kindle model this year.


Well, the Fire HD and the Paperwhite were announced Sept 6 last year.


----------



## CAR

Meemo said:


> Well, the Fire HD and the Paperwhite were announced Sept 6 last year.


Yes I almost put August - September in my post  Let me rephrase, if we get past the first week in September.


----------



## maries

Dh and I have 3 tablets between the 2 of us but both of us use our Kindles just for reading and they get heavy use.    We both have KK models so I'm hoping for a new one with some of the suggestions people mentioned here.    I tried to get DH a new Paperwhite but he didn't want it.  He likes the easy of the page turn buttons when reading rather than having to touch the screen.  I do too.  I don't want the light all the time so having the option to turn that off would be a plus.  I buy a lot of books from my Kindle and the KK keyboard is nice but not as user friendly as having a touch screen would be for that.


----------



## LKeenan

maries said:


> Dh and I have 3 tablets between the 2 of us but both of us use our Kindles just for reading and they get heavy use. We both have KK models so I'm hoping for a new one with some of the suggestions people mentioned here. I tried to get DH a new Paperwhite but he didn't want it. He likes the easy of the page turn buttons when reading rather than having to touch the screen. I do too. I don't want the light all the time so having the option to turn that off would be a plus. I buy a lot of books from my Kindle and the KK keyboard is nice but not as user friendly as having a touch screen would be for that.


The light isn't on all the time. I mean, in theory it is, but when it's turned even close to all the way down you can in no way see it whatsoever at all. i swear. . It's like turning it down to nothing.

The PW is better than the KK in every way; smaller, lighter, faster, easier, better experience, touch a word for a definition, autowake, no more straining in low light.. the ONLY part that is not better is those buttons that you *will* miss btw. Treat yourself to a PW, you will not regret it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

LKeenan said:


> The light isn't on all the time. I mean, in theory it is, but when it's turned even close to all the way down you can in no way see it whatsoever at all. i swear. . It's like turning it down to nothing.
> 
> The PW is better than the KK in every way; smaller, lighter, faster, easier, better experience, touch a word for a definition, autowake, no more straining in low light.. the ONLY part that is not better is those buttons *that you *will* miss btw. *Treat yourself to a PW, you will not regret it.


Or not.  I don't particularly. In fact, when I pick up my basic kindle for some reason it takes me a couple seconds to remind myself how the heck to turn the page.   

But, I do agree, that _most_ people will NOT regret upgrading to the PW.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I refused to upgrade to a Kindle Touch because I wanted to have page buttons. After initially resisting the PW because of no page buttons, I ordered one because I thought the illuminated screen would be useful in travel. I expected to continue to use my basic kindle for reading at home, and tolerate the lack of buttons to get good lighting in airport gates and under illuminated hotel rooms. 

I found that I loved the illuminated screen, and didn't miss page turn buttons at all! I have never used my basic Kindle since getting the PW, it now sits forlorn as a backup, and my Kindle Keyboard that was my former backup has been given to my mother. This despite repeated oaths here on KB that I would never buy a Kindle without page turn buttons! 

You might be surprised how little you miss the buttons if you give the PW a try. 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chad Winters

I want a paperwhite, but I'm still waiting for the new version. I'm OCD enough to be upset if a new one comes out


----------



## Seleya

Chad Winters said:


> I'm OCD enough to be upset if a new one comes out


About that, as of today the basic Kindle is out of stock (with no ETA for restocking) in all the European Amazon sites, with the Wifi Paperwhite already AWOL it is a rather big hint of something new on the horizon, IMHO.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Seleya said:


> About that, as of today the basic Kindle is out of stock (with no ETA for restocking) in all the European Amazon sites, with the Wifi Paperwhite already AWOL it is a rather big hint of something new on the horizon, IMHO.


Hmmm. . . . . all are currently available on Amazon US, including the PW in both 3G and WiFi only configurations.

Still. . . . . I do expect a new model to be announced before too much longer. . . . though the tech blogs seem mostly to be concerned with new Fires.


----------



## Seleya

Strange  , now all of a sudden the non-touch Kindle is available again in Europe.


----------



## bevie125

Just wanted to add that as of today the Refurb Paperwhite with special offers w/o 3g wifi only is back in stock on the US site.


----------



## bordercollielady

I just on another site that someone went into a store to buy a Paperwhite - couldn't find one - and was told that Amazon had recalled all of them.  Hmmmm...


----------



## CraigInOregon

bordercollielady said:


> I just on another site that someone went into a store to buy a Paperwhite - couldn't find one - and was told that Amazon had recalled all of them. Hmmmm...


That practice is called swagging, and is generally frowned on in well-trained sales settings.

SWAG = silly, [email protected]$$ed guess.

"Recalled all of them" is the swag, in this case.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

bordercollielady said:


> I just on another site that someone went into a store to buy a Paperwhite - couldn't find one - and was told that Amazon had recalled all of them. Hmmmm...





CraigInTwinCities said:


> That practice is called swagging, and is generally frowned on in well-trained sales settings.
> 
> SWAG = silly, [email protected]$$ed guess.
> 
> "Recalled all of them" is the swag, in this case.


Yeah. . . . I don't buy that. Now, sold out and not shipping any more is within the realm of possibility.


----------



## jlee745

Apple Announcement is rumored to be Sept 10. We need some Amazon Announcement gossip! I did read last week that Amazon may have a game console coming out this fall. I have read a lot of rumors on the fire. Nothing on ereader


----------



## maries

I hope they don't think they perfected the ereader with the Paperwhite and that will be it.  I know many love it but it isn't the perfect ereader IMO.  At least our KKs are working well and I have one back up.


----------



## lorezskyline

Difficult decision now going on holiday in less than 2 weeks was going to get myself a kindlewhite and pass on my old kindle to my partner, not sure if I should track one down or see if a new one is available from Amazon soon.


----------



## jlee745

My sister and I are both waiting : ( I would hate for a new one to come out within a month and even if one doesn't come out maybe they will drop their price. I just read that barnes and noble dropped the price of their glolight to 99. today. http://www.barnesandnoble.com/p/nook-simple-touch-with-glowlight-barnes-noble/1108046469 I have to many books on my kindle to jump ship and get the glowlight so I guess we will keep cking the net everyday for any rumors.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

jlee745 said:


> My sister and I are both waiting : ( I would hate for a new one to come out within a month and even if one doesn't come out maybe they will drop their price.


FWIW, if past history is any guide, Amazon has had two practices when a new device is released.

First, anyone who has purchased the old model within the previous 30 days, is allowed to return it no questions asked -- that's just part of their usual return policy. So if you buy today, and they announce a new one in two weeks, you can return the one you bought today and buy the new one when it comes out. A lot of people do that. Only thing is, if the return is just because, rather than because there's a fault with it, they will charge you return shipping.

The other thing they've done in the past is, if you buy today and the price goes down within 30 days, they will refund the difference in the price if you ask. A lot of folks have reported they've done this and I did it myself with one of my Fires.


----------



## Sunnie

I have been living in Kindle delayed gratification mode now for several weeks...want a PW, but willing to wait.  Well, til mid October.  I think.


----------



## Silly Writer

I've been patiently waiting for the 2nd model PW too! I have 4 kindles starting with the very first one made. Currently reading on a Fire--too heavy! I'm so glad I stopped by here and saw Ann is buying? I'm in, Ann! Get me one, too!


----------



## jlee745

Ann, i bought an iPad last year after the iphone announcement thinking nothing new was coming out and then after a month or so can't remember exactly the new iPad along with the mini iPad was ann. I was two days out of the return policy: (


----------



## Trophywife007

L.L. Akers said:


> I've been patiently waiting for the 2nd model PW too! I have 4 kindles starting with the very first one made...





Sky n Surf said:


> I have been living in Kindle delayed gratification mode now for several weeks...want a PW, but willing to wait. Well, til mid October. I think.


I have some Amazon points that are burning a hole in my pocket and also am postponing gratification. It's not that I want anything improved on the current PW; I just can't stand the idea that something newer would come out just after (or 31 days after) I buy mine.


----------



## J_T

I love my Paperwhite, don't get me wrong, but there are a lot of areas that need improvement. It seems obvious a new Fire is coming out, but it would really be a shame if Amazon doesn't continue upgrading their e-reader.


----------



## jlee745

Amazon has kindle devices and acc. On daily deals today. I also noticed that the kindle paperwhite now says In stock but may take a couple days to ship.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

jlee745 said:


> Amazon has kindle devices and acc. On daily deals today. I also noticed that the kindle paperwhite now says In stock but may take a couple days to ship.


The gold box deals are mostly Fire related, it seems. . . . . one model of the HD8.9 (refurbished) on sale all days, and other sizes and models coming on and off. HD7 just wen ton sale about 3 minutes ago.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/goldbox/ref=cs_top_nav_gb27&tag=kb-20


----------



## FearIndex

LKeenan said:


> The light isn't on all the time. I mean, in theory it is, but when it's turned even close to all the way down you can in no way see it whatsoever at all. i swear. . It's like turning it down to nothing.
> 
> The PW is better than the KK in every way; smaller, lighter, faster, easier, better experience, touch a word for a definition, autowake, no more straining in low light.. the ONLY part that is not better is those buttons that you *will* miss btw. Treat yourself to a PW, you will not regret it.


Just to add to that: The PW light is visible in the dark even in the lowest setting. It is easy to check, just turn off the lights in dark and see it glow. Of course, you couldn't read in pitch black anyway, but just as an easy check someone wondering this can try.

In daylight, I agree the PW light can be practically turned off, but in very low light it is possible your reading light won't completely hide the faint glow from the bottom of PW screen - depends on what kind of reading light you use.

I played with this quite a bit when I was trying to find a solution how I'd prefer to read on the PW (the solution for me was the get a black $69 Kindle with Amazon lighted cover).

As for a new Kindle, I would be wary of purchasing a new one before December or a product launch (whichever comes first), if getting the latest model interests you. I'd say it is at least very likely Amazon releases some kind of new Kindle products between now and then.


----------



## lorezskyline

lorezskyline said:


> Difficult decision now going on holiday in less than 2 weeks was going to get myself a kindlewhite and pass on my old kindle to my partner, not sure if I should track one down or see if a new one is available from Amazon soon.


Got a gift from my partner for holiday she had tracked down a wi-fi paperwhite for me  very happy with it regardless of any possible update.


----------



## Ephany

Well, my KK 3G died today so it looks like I'll be stealing DH's until we know for sure if there's a new release this year or not. It's only been a few hours and I miss it already.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Ephany said:


> Well, my KK 3G died today so it looks like I'll be stealing DH's until we know for sure if there's a new release this year or not. It's only been a few hours and I miss it already.


Even though it's out of warranty, it can't hurt to contact Kindle CS anyway. Bet they offer you a nice discount on a replacement device. It got a refurbished PW for $83 when my brother's DX got smashed and I sent it back to them.


----------



## jlee745

Paperwhite wifi with specials offers is not offering a way to order it


----------



## Ann in Arlington

jlee745 said:


> Paperwhite wifi with specials offers is not offering a way to order it


Just checked and it works for me. It does show it as not in stock until Aug 31.


----------



## jlee745

That's odd If I click on without special offers it says in stock but if I click on with special off. it says 
Select: With Special Offers
$119
Available from these sellers.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Interesting.  Now I see the same thing.  But I assure you it was different 50 minutes ago when I checked. 

Curiouser and curiouser.


----------



## Sunnie

I see with special offers...3 used available.  Period.  No date about when 'new' is available.

Without special offers...new still available.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Sky n Surf said:


> I see with special offers...3 used available. Period. No date about when 'new' is available.
> 
> Without special offers...new still available.


Yeah. . . .which is kind of weird. . . .because they're the same device. . . . .

Still, I went and did some checking and, while there are all sorts of tech blog speculations about new Fires, no one has mentioned a new eInk kindle. 'Course, that could be because tablets are inherently more sexy than 'just books'.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I don't think Amazon will get completely out of the eink business for the foreseeable future, but it is definitely possible they are seeing drops in sales such as described here:

http://m.techcrunch.com/2013/08/16/e-ink-reports-46-sales-drop-expects-e-reader-shipments-to-be-flat-this-year/

And just don't see updating eink devices to be as urgent. They may see eink readers as a way to draw in people who are extremely cost sensitive, in which case holding down R&D costs by minimizing new models might be part of their strategy. I certainly hope not, as I want to see a new model so I have an excuse to buy a 3g reader!

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunnie

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah. . . .which is kind of weird. . . .because they're the same device. . . . .


Weird, same device, unless they are stopping production... I'm just sayin'... 

24 hours later and no change except even used is down to only 1...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Sky n Surf said:


> Weird, same device, unless they are stopping production... I'm just sayin'...
> 
> 24 hours later and no change except even used is down to only 1...


Well, the used ones aren't sold by amazon at all, so that's really pretty meaningless. . . . .


----------



## jlee745

Paperwhite wifi with and without special offers is not available.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'd love to get my hopes up. . . . but I bet it's just supply issues. 

FWIW, the models with 3G are still available.


----------



## Seleya

An Italian tech site has this piece of news up today http://www.kindleitalia.com/tre-nuovi-kindle-tablet-in-arrivo-da-amazon-10953/ they have codenames and a few data about three new Fires and in the last line they say:

_Secondo i rumors, Amazon dovrebbe annunciare ufficialmente i tre nuovi tablet e un nuovo e-reader nelle prime settimane di settembre._

"According to rumors Amazon should officially announce three new tablets and a new e-reader in the first weeks of September".


----------



## jlee745

Here's the first article I have found about the paperwhite selling out. 
http://www.the-digital-reader.com/2013/08/27/kindle-paperwhite-stock-several-amazon-websites/#more-56394

Selaya, I hope it's true!


----------



## J_T

Yay! Out of stock! So excited about the upgrade, whatever it may be


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just checked again, and they don't even mention the non-3G PaperWhite model now . . . .


----------



## jlee745

The day kindle paperwhite disappears kobo makes an announcement. Anyone want a pink ereader?


----------



## booklover888

jlee745 said:


> The day kindle paperwhite disappears kobo makes an announcement. Anyone want a pink ereader?


No, thanks. I was hoping Kobo would release a lighted Mini, but no dice.

Maybe Amazon will release a Paperwhite Pocket...Pocket Paperwhite? 5" lighted e-ink reader. I will order that instantly! If they do. If not, I don't need another ereader.


----------



## maries

I'm excited about maybe a new e-reader!    Hopefully I feel the same when I hear more details.    I do love my KK although I would prefer a touch screen keyboard but like having all the other controls and page turn buttons.  I'm afraid I'm going to wear out my KK and I don't like the PW screen.  Maybe if you could turn the light off and have it look like the KK when the lights are off.


----------



## CraigInOregon

maries said:


> I'm excited about maybe a new e-reader! Hopefully I feel the same when I hear more details. I do love my KK although I would prefer a touch screen keyboard but like having all the other controls and page turn buttons. I'm afraid I'm going to wear out my KK and I don't like the PW screen. Maybe if you could turn the light off and have it look like the KK when the lights are off.


Take a look at the specs on the new Kobo Aura and Kobo Aura HD.

I'm expecting that the next Kindles will be something close to those devices, but without the microSD slot....


----------



## Momma D

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Take a look at the specs on the new Kobo Aura and Kobo Aura HD.
> I'm expecting that the next Kindles will be something close to those devices, but without the microSD slot....


I did and I like. I hope Amazon takes a look at some of these. I'm looking forward to a new PW.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Personally, I've very happy with my current PW and still covered for another year on the warranty.  But if they keep getting better every year, imagine the Kindle I'll be buying in Fall 2014!


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

jlee745 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DOPNKLY/ref=fs_cl
> 
> is it just me or does that say 3g is going to be 139.


No, 3G is $189 (listed at bottom of wi-fi only version page). Wi-fi only, free from special offers is $139.


----------



## jlee745

If I click on the paperwhite 3g 189 the page opens and says 139. You can not preorder but they will notify you when you can order because the device is not available till nov.5th. (Sorry for bad typing feeding baby bottle) Why would wifi come out over a month before 3g.


----------



## jlee745

I just clicked on the 3g again and it says 999.


----------



## Atunah

The pre order pages have no gone away. They are playing with us  . It just goes to a empty we're sorry page now.


----------



## jlee745

This is crazy. Now its back to selling the old paperwhite 3g for 179. No preorder for 119. Well I guess  we know what features we will get now. I didn't buy paperwhite last year because of so many complaining so I'm glad they improved light. I will be ordering as soon as it comes back up. Do yall think the announcement will be this week. I saw on cnet Bezo just had his first interview since buying the Washington Post.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

yeah. . .the links aren't working.

I betcha this is legit, though, and just got put up early -- briefly! -- by mistake.

I'm glad Cathy got a screenshot:









Though, I must admit that I don't see anything that particularly excites me into purchasing a new device. (But I do want to know what book that is!    )

eta: found the book:


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Strange. But my pre-order did go through. On the order page, it said for arrival on Release Day, Oct. 2. I did think it was odd that there was apparently no press-release - just the pages up on Amazon. I wonder if it wasn't supposed to be posted on Amazon yet and someone made the pages active too early.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

jlee745 said:


> This is crazy. Now its back to selling the old paperwhite 3g for 179. No preorder for 119. Well I guess we know what features we will get now. I didn't buy paperwhite last year because of so many complaining so I'm glad they improved light. I will be ordering as soon as it comes back up. Do yall think the announcement will be this week. I saw on cnet Bezo just had his first interview since buying the Washington Post.


yep. here's the WaPo article on it http://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/style/jeffrey-bezos-washington-posts-next-owner-aims-for-a-new-golden-era-at-the-newspaper/2013/09/02/30c00b60-13f6-11e3-b182-1b3bb2eb474c_story.html?hpid=z1

<guilty admission> I briefly thought about how hard it would be to try to get to see him either at the WaPo building in NW DC, or the printing plant in Springfield.  But then that seemed a bit to stalkerish.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Strange. But my pre-order did go through. On the order page, it said for arrival on Release Day, Oct. 2. I did think it was odd that there was apparently no press-release - just the pages up on Amazon. I wonder if it wasn't supposed to be posted on Amazon yet and someone made the pages active too early.


I sort of hoped we had a "KBoards Exclusive" but it looks like engadget, at least, caught it as well:

http://www.engadget.com/2013/09/03/amazon-lists-next-generation-kindle-paperwhite-with-new-display/#continued


----------



## loonlover

My pre-order shows going through also.  Guess I may be watching Intinst's e-mail today as our Kindle account is under him.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Ann in Arlington said:


> I sort of hoped we had a "KBoards Exclusive" but it looks like engadget, at least, caught it as well:
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2013/09/03/amazon-lists-next-generation-kindle-paperwhite-with-new-display/#continued


Ah, I should have watermarked my screen shot like they did, so I'd know if they were using my image. 
EDITED TO ADD: OK, I've updated my earlier post with a watermark. I'd totally get a kick out of some blog or website using it (though I doubt they would, with the watermark, but who knows).


----------



## jlee745

You mean I wasn't the first one to find it  I posted it at 9:27

Ann how did you figure out what book that was?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Ah, I should have watermarked my screen shot like they did, so I'd know if they were using my image.


Well, they're thanking someone called "Charles". 


jlee745 said:


> You mean I wasn't the first one to find it


You might have been -- but Cathy grabbed a screenshot. 



> Ann how did you figure out what book that was?


I searched the first line on Amazon -- put it in quotes and the book came up.


----------



## jlee745

That's neat! Ann u are so smart!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

jlee745 said:


> That's neat! Ann u are so smart!


Well, it did take me a couple of tries. First I just googled it but got all these hits about black tie dinners and clothing. 

So then I went to Amazon and searched directly but it brought up books with the various words in the title.

THEN I hit on enclosing the sentence in quotes and. . . . tada!


----------



## VondaZ

I didn't see anything that makes me want to go out and buy a new Kindle (and it doesn't take much to get me to want a new one). Most of what I saw were software improvements. Regarding the hardware:

* Screen: They claim the screen is improved, but the pixel density is the same, so any claim of improvement is subjective.
* Light: I am not convinced there is anything different about the light, either - no specs or explanation was provided about what is different and saying "Next generation built in light" can just be referring to the same tech that was used in the original Paperwhite. Maybe they fixed the problems, but they don't address the evenness of the white, so I am not convinced.
* Processor: 25% faster - but is this a big deal? I have never noticed my Paperwhite being slow. Page turns have always seemed to be just right to me.
* Better Touch Tech: Not sure I care about this either. Touch has always responded just fine.

The device did look to weigh about 1/2 ounce lighter, so that is an improvement - but the Paperwhite has never felt heavy to me anyway.

I was really hoping for something that would make me want to upgrade and I didn't see it on their pages while they were up. I am thinking that maybe they haven't invested as much in upgrading the current technology because they are putting all their eggs in the color basket - working on the color Liquavista screen tech that is rumored to be coming to fruition sometime in 2014. Or maybe they really are softening on the dedicated e-reader to devote more development to their tablets (I hope not).


----------



## jlee745

So do yall think it will fit last years cases so I can go on to ebay and order the one everyone on here has been bragging about.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

VondaZ said:


> I didn't see anything that makes me want to go out and buy a new Kindle (and it doesn't take much to get me to want a new one). Most of what I saw were software improvements. Regarding the hardware:
> 
> * Screen: They claim the screen is improved, but the pixel density is the same, so any claim of improvement is subjective.
> * Light: I am not convinced there is anything different about the light, either - no specs or explanation was provided about what is different and saying "Next generation built in light" can just be referring to the same tech that was used in the original Paperwhite. Maybe they fixed the problems, but they don't address the evenness of the white, so I am not convinced.
> * Processor: 25% faster - but is this a big deal? I have never noticed my Paperwhite being slow. Page turns have always seemed to be just right to me.
> * Better Touch Tech: Not sure I care about this either. Touch has always responded just fine.
> 
> The device did look to weigh about 1/2 ounce lighter, so that is an improvement - but the Paperwhite has never felt heavy to me anyway.
> 
> I was really hoping for something that would make me want to upgrade and I didn't see it on their pages while they were up. I am thinking that maybe they haven't invested as much in upgrading the current technology because they are putting all their eggs in the color basket - working on the color Liquavista screen tech that is rumored to be coming to fruition sometime in 2014. Or maybe they really are softening on the dedicated e-reader to devote more development to their tablets (I hope not).


I think it's more likely that it's a case of "they've gone about as fur as they can go". I do think they're working on acceptable color eInk.

It's also possible that the glimpse some folks got -- and that Cathy kindly shared -- are not the whole picture. For example, maybe they'll have models that add a sound chip for Text to Speech and/or audio books which a LOT of folks would really like.

Anyway, while this is probably as solid as anything out there, I don't think it's the whole story -- though a 'real' announcement will probably come very soon if they expect to ship starting Oct 2!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

jlee745 said:


> So do yall think it will fit last years cases so I can go on to ebay and order the one everyone on here has been bragging about.


From the couple of screen shots -- here and on engadget -- it looks the same. And the cover looks the same. But there are no specs about size showing.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Ann in Arlington said:


> From the couple of screen shots -- here and on engadget -- it looks the same. And the cover looks the same. But there are no specs about size showing.


Not only does it _visually _look the same, but the link that was on the page, under the preorder button, to add a cover to your order, went to the current PW's cover.


----------



## noternie

probably going to give back the kindle I've been borrowing to get the new one. will need a new cover, too. what's the one people are bragging about?

btw: this is my first post. thanks for the great information on this thread!


----------



## Chad Winters

I have a $50 gift card to Best Buy that I have been holding onto for the new PW


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Guess KB is gettin' no love from the blog world. The Verge credits a Croatian blog for spotting the new PW page! 

http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/3/4689652/amazon-accidentally-leaks-new-kindle-paperwhite-september-30-availability


----------



## jlee745

noternie said:


> probably going to give back the kindle I've been borrowing to get the new one. will need a new cover, too. what's the one people are bragging about?
> 
> Look under Kindle accessories/reasonable Paperwhite cases
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sky-blue-OEM-Leather-Case-Cover-For-Amazon-Kindle-Paperwhite-Tablet-Wake-Sleep-/200918140298?pt=US_Tablet_eReader_Cases_Covers_Keyboard_Folios&hash=item2ec7a7858a


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Guess KB is gettin' no love from the blog world. The Verve credits a Croatian blog for spotting the new PW page!
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/3/4689652/amazon-accidentally-leaks-new-kindle-paperwhite-september-30-availability


Yeah. . . gizmodo did as well. One wonders why they're trolling foreign sites rather than US sites but, whatever!

And that post linked to was at 16:16 -- which, subtracting 6 hours time difference is 10:16 EDT -- jlee posted about it here a half hour before that. So, really, we won!


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

jlee745 said:


> probably going to give back the kindle I've been borrowing to get the new one. will need a new cover, too. what's the one people are bragging about?
> 
> Look under Kindle accessories/reasonable Paperwhite cases
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sky-blue-OEM-Leather-Case-Cover-For-Amazon-Kindle-Paperwhite-Tablet-Wake-Sleep-/200918140298?pt=US_Tablet_eReader_Cases_Covers_Keyboard_Folios&hash=item2ec7a7858a


That eBay seller claims it is OEM (i.e. authentic Amazon cover) but it's not. Those aren't Amazon colors, and with the Amazon covers, the rubber border color matches the cover color, and these don't. It's gotta be copyright infringement for them to be stamping them with "kindle" exactly as Amazon does. They're knockoffs. I'm not saying don't buy them, but be aware. Also, it ships from China, so don't expect it any time soon.


----------



## Patricia

Just ordered my new paperwhite!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DOPNK14/ref=fs_clw?tag=kbpst-20

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DOPNKLY/ref=fs_cl?tag=kbpst-20

Preorder page is back up! Sorta. . . . .

Here's the 'original' Paperwhite: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007OZNZG0/?tag=kbpst-20

and PW 3G: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008UB7DU6/ref=fs_clw?tag=kbpst-20

In both cases, the new models are .2 ounce lighter. Physical size is the same. The model with 3G is not expected to be available before November. Doesn't look like they've got sound though.


----------



## jlee745

I think I might wait a while before ordering. Just make sure there is nothing coming out. Ex. kobo has Aura and Aura hd.


----------



## Sunnie

Ordered my new Kindle!  AND, got to use $62.57 in Discover Rewards with Amazon, so that baby is about half price for me, coming in with tax and everything at $65!!

HAPPY September birthday (a tad late) Gwen!!!  

I didn't even bother to read dimensions to worry about size and covers.  I have a few weeks to figure that out.  LOL


----------



## Sunnie

OK, so new dimensions are 6.7 x 4.6 x 0.36.

Who has a current PW that can measure/compare for me/us?  

thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It looks like mostly software improvements -- better footnote functionality, for example, and a 'page flip' thing that lets you pop back and forth without losing your place and, presumably, without resetting your 'furthest page read'.  Those are both good things.

I don't get why the new 3G is priced at $189 when the existing one is still $179.  I assume it will be for sale at that price until the new 3G is actually available.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Sky n Surf said:


> OK, so new dimensions are 6.7 x 4.6 x 0.36.
> 
> Who has a current PW that can measure/compare for me/us?
> 
> thanks!


It's the same. . . I put links above to the new and old model product pages. . . scroll down to the tech specs.


----------



## Atunah

I am really exited about the pictures they show for the integrated goodreads that is up coming. It integrates your friends. Fantastic. I will drop sending my ratings to twitter once that is there. 

Also for those that wanted it, footnotes can be accessed with one tab. I don't think books I read have a lot of footnotes, but I remember that being an issue for some. 

I have been saving up my amazon visa points, so I always have some there for a new kindle. Heck, I have enough saved up for 2.  . I think I will wait a bit though, then get the wifi only. I already have the 3G PW. Hubby can read on that if he wants.


----------



## history_lover

Very excited about these two features: 

In-line Footnotes
NEW—With a single tap, read the complete text of each footnote without changing your page or losing your place in the book. Show me

Share with Friends on Goodreads
COMING SOON—Find your next favorite book. Now the world's largest e-reading community can connect with the world's largest community of book lovers. Join over 20 million other readers and see what your friends are reading, share highlights, and rate the books you read with Goodreads on Kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> Also for those that wanted it, footnotes can be accessed with one tab. I don't think books I read have a lot of footnotes, but I remember that being an issue for some.


I agree. . .the problem is with the syncing. . . .if you go to a footnote on current models, they're usually, really 'endnotes' and all at the back of the book. It's easy to go to and back from footnotes, but it can mess up where you sync to if you have the wireless on. So what happens, if you're looking at the footnote and your kindle syncs, now it thinks your furthest page read is the end.

It looks like the new method pops it up much as definitions and translations do on current devices.


----------



## Sunnie

thanks Ann!  I was too busy ordering, and then posting here, to catch your post!  Nuts!  I could've/should've ordered my case.

Then again, time to decide if I go Oberon (again, like my KK), or go with the Amazon cover....

ETA:  and which Decal Girl skin.....

decisions decisions.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Preorder link is working now....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Preorder link is working now....
> 
> Betsy


Yes. I mentioned that 10 posts ago.


----------



## ginaf20697

Debating whether to finally upgrade my K2 and if I should get the 3g again. Thinking about it I could probably just do wifi since I do most of my buying at work and I can always transfer through my computer. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## LaraAmber

I'm hoping the vocabulary builder is a software update that's for all recent models.  I have a very large vocabulary so I get excited when I come across a word I don't know.  I would love to keep a record of those words.


----------



## Trophywife007

So nice to wake up and find this!  The only "problem" is that I have to wait for 3g...  Where's the temper tantrum icon?


----------



## Chad Winters

dang I pulled the trigger really fast on that one


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Trophywife007 said:


> So nice to wake up and find this! The only "problem" is that I have to wait for 3g... Where's the temper tantrum icon?


I was hoping that it was just a glitch that the 3g version wasn't available for pre-order. Stupid FCC! As soon as 3g can be ordered, I am in! I am interested in general, but the footnote feature will be nice. And maybe I will even use Goodreads now, who knows?


----------



## GBear

ginaf20697 said:


> Debating whether to finally upgrade my K2 and if I should get the 3g again. Thinking about it I could probably just do wifi since I do most of my buying at work and I can always transfer through my computer. Decisions, decisions.


This updated PW is pushing me over the edge for upgrading from my K3. Not so urgently that I can't wait for my November birthday, even though it's going to be very difficult to wait until then! So, a November birthday means that I could wait for the 3G version if I wanted, and since it will be a gift I could even overlook the extra cost. The thing is, I haven't turned 3G on with my K3 in a year and a half! I do all my purchases and library loans through my computer, and I've built such as reserve of unread books that I've had no cases of must-download-now in all that time (unlike when I got my first Kindle).

So, I think I'll probably take the tiny weight savings (0.3 ounces) for myself, give the $40-50 cost savings to whomever is going to be my favorite gift-giver this year, and go with the Wi-Fi version.

But I still have to decide whether to go with a black cover again or go wild and crazy with Ink Blue!


----------



## ginaf20697

Yeah at the very least I'll be waiting until I've got enough points. I think I have about around $80 right now so in a couple of months I should be good to go.


----------



## Sunnie

Well, the official announcement is now up at amazon.com



(and I have 26 decalgirl skins in my 'shopping cart' to decide between.  LOL)


----------



## history_lover

I think I'm going to hold off on ordering one - it sounds like the main hardware update is that they fixed/improved the front lighting. They say the contrast is better but it sounds like that is just a result of the better front lighting, not an improvement in the eInk technology. They also say the processor is faster but I'm satisfied with the speed of my current PW. This definitely isn't a major overhaul so I'm hoping the new firmware features I'm looking forward to get added in an update for the current PW too. I'm not going to spend $120+ just for better front lighting and slightly faster page turns.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yes. I mentioned that 10 posts ago.


Oops! Read through the whole page but didn't realize I hadn't gotten to page 1!

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Of course the burning question of the day is......What will we call the new models to differentiate them from the original PW?


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

The Hooded Claw said:


> Of course the burning question of the day is......What will we call the new models to differentiate them from the original PW?


The userguide which is available from a link on the product page has a file name of Kindle_Paperwhite_V2, so PW2 would be logical.


----------



## Jesslyn

Sigh....still no speaker, now no KK to buy instead.


----------



## Monique

Sorry about the other thread. Was so excited.  I wish they'd added a speaker, but I ordered mine!


----------



## mlewis78

I just pre-ordered and used my $57 in Visa Rewards points and $27 gift card balance.  Expected delivery is October 2nd.  Didn't order a cover, because I don't want it in advance.  It will be my first paperwhite.


----------



## Not Here

Love the new features but the actual updates aren't enough to make me want to buy. Was really hoping they would do text to speech. Also, the goodreads and FreeTime, wouldn't that just be a matter of software update? It would seem to me that this would work this way but maybe I'm wrong. 

Oh well. Maybe next year will be the big release. Still hoping to see a color eInk.


----------



## LaraAmber

PW 2.0
PW Jr.
PW dos
PW: A Game of Shadows


----------



## Sunnie

PW2 sounds good to me.


----------



## Atunah

Paperwhiter?  

PW2 will do I think.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The Hooded Claw said:


> Of course the burning question of the day is......What will we call the new models to differentiate them from the original PW?


I was just thinking about that. I vote PW2.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

PW2 is logical, but I really like "Paperwhiter"  ;-) 

I suspect speakers and text to speech became history the moment Amazon acquired Audible.


----------



## telracs

i don't have issues skipping back and forth with footnotes when i read, and i'm not really seeing anything that is a major "i need it now" on this.  (if it had come out BEFORE my trip, i might have considered it).   and anyway, i need a 3G and those aren't available for pre-order yet.

but....  i do have quite a bit of money in my amazon GC account.....

and i like PW2


----------



## Not Here

The Hooded Claw said:


> PW2 is logical, but I really like "Paperwhiter" ;-)
> 
> I suspect speakers and text to speech became history the moment Amazon acquired Audible.


I think you might be right on this.


----------



## VondaZ

The Hooded Claw said:


> I suspect speakers and text to speech became history the moment Amazon acquired Audible.


TTS maybe, but speakers would actually make the PW compatible with Audible - ie, another device to play audiobooks on.


----------



## LaraAmber

The Hooded Claw said:


> PW2 is logical, but I really like "Paperwhiter" ;-)
> 
> I suspect speakers and text to speech became history the moment Amazon acquired Audible.


I think speakers fell to the wayside after market research and the rise of the smart phone. I have a feeling that a majority of Kindle owners were not using their Kindle devices for audio content. People already have smart phones, iPods, and tablets for that. If one is listening to an audio book, one would probably load it on the smallest and most portable device (like a smart phone). If only a sliver of people are using it and removing it can reduce weight and cost per unit, well it only makes sense to change the hardware.


----------



## KBoards Admin

I think the BookMatch announcement is a bigger reveal today than the new Paperwhite, but the PW2 is a decent upgrade to what is already pretty much an optimal e-reader. 

I like how Amazon is pitting it against iPad mini, and after using both I agree the lightweight factor of PW (and PW2) make it a winner for long-form reading.


----------



## -alex-

*sigh* I’m so disappointed.

I put off getting the PW last year because they dropped the text-to-speech. I was REALLY hoping for them to add it back this year. As a writer, it’s a wonderful tool to use for proofing. 

Because of this, I won’t be buying this year’s PW. The light would have been neat, but, that alone isn’t enough to get me to buy. Not without text-to-speech. Guess I’m sticking with my KT for another year...


----------



## J_T

No upgrade for me either. Will wait to see what's new next year.


----------



## Chad Winters

unfortunately I don't think TTS is coming back


----------



## Ann in Arlington

VondaZ said:


> TTS maybe, but speakers would actually make the PW compatible with Audible - ie, another device to play audiobooks on.


I agree. . . .and with the Fire, there's a program where you can listen to the audio book while reading along with the kindle book.  That might be something people would really like with an e-reader -- especially people who don't want the added distraction/expense of a tablet.


----------



## history_lover

Bethany B. said:


> Love the new features but the actual updates aren't enough to make me want to buy. Was really hoping they would do text to speech. Also, the goodreads and FreeTime, wouldn't that just be a matter of software update? It would seem to me that this would work this way but maybe I'm wrong.


Yep - which is why I'm holding out and hoping they do a firmware update for the current PW with the new features. They did that with the KT when the PW came out so I'm hoping they do it again.


----------



## Atunah

I am not going to pre-order this time. I am going to read first what people think. Then I can always get it 1 day with prime.  . Its not like I don't have a PW already. I too am hoping the features come to the PW1 with an update. 

Of course I keep saying every time I won't pre-order, I said that with the first PW. Then I keep reading the threads and the date comes nearer and I can't take it anymore.


----------



## Meemo

Since they call it the "All New Paperwhite" I was thinking NPW (New Paperwhite) - but PW2 makes more sense considering K1, K2, K3, etc.  Real close to pre-ordering (my newest eInk Kindle is the K$79).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

history_lover said:


> Yep - which is why I'm holding out and hoping they do a firmware update for the current PW with the new features. They did that with the KT when the PW came out so I'm hoping they do it again.


I think that's an excellent possibility -- there are some hardware improvements, apparently, but the big news seems to be in the software.


----------



## Not Here

history_lover said:


> Yep - which is why I'm holding out and hoping they do a firmware update for the current PW with the new features. They did that with the KT when the PW came out so I'm hoping they do it again.


Oh good, that's exactly what I was hoping!


----------



## CraigInOregon

The product page doesn't look "finished" to me. This looks like a draft, based on the previous Paperwhite.

For example, the claim of a 25%-faster processor is good, but they're not specific about it, even on the tech specs page. (Kobo Aura offers a 1GHz processor)

There's talk of an "enhanced display" called eInk Carta that is "exclusive," but no specifics on how it's better. (Kobo Aura HD offers the world's first 1080p display, how does PW2 measure up?)

So, I suspect this product page in a work in progress. At least, I hope so.

I mean, they're sticking with the same 2GB on-board memory as before, with Cloud backup. Nothing new there.

No expansion of the font library, apparently, or the sizes one can choose? (Kobo Aura has upped the ante to 12 hand-tuned fonts and 24 sizes, compared to 6 fonts, 8 sizes on the PW2)

In all, there's not a ton here that screams "the next leap forward."

Unless more specifics and details are revealed, or there are other improvements yet to be announced, I'd suggest that Amazon has chosen to ignore the Kobo Aura/Aura HD this time out, and are simply doing a minor "maintenance" upgrade on the original PaperWhite.

Which confirms my feeling that I can continue enjoying my current PW1 for another year (it has the extended warranty on it) and wait to see what they do next fall, when I might be more restless for a new eReader.

By then, they really do need to be a bit more competitive and leap-forward than this. The Aura/Aura HD is a tempting device. I want Amazon's version of the Aura, not a minor-upgrade device like this one.

For those who didn't care for the PW1, the PW2 probably is attractive. It looks like some of the PW1 issues have been addressed with the PW2.

But in fall 2014, I'll be looking for a more significant upgrade. Something closer to an Aura...


----------



## dimples

A new Kindle is announced so of course I had to come back here to follow the discussion  

For financial reasons I won't be preordering (anyone have a new job for me?) but depending on how long my Kindle Keyboard holds out and how soon I find a new job I may eventually get one. 

One thing that I'm not sure about, but this appears to be a touch only device. Am I right? No physical button to flip pages? That is one of the things I still love about my current Kindle...


----------



## Atunah

I guess I just don't really care to compare to Aura. I compare to the current PW. To me the brands are not interchangeable. All my books are from amazon, so it isn't an option to switch. Nor would I want to with the customer service we get. 

Would I like a few more font options? Sure. But those aren't enough to give up everything else the PW has. I don't really see anything outside of the font that the Aura has and the new PW doesn't. We haven't seen the screen yet. On either of them. 

And with all those new software features coming, its pretty much the perfect and most reader friendly e-reader. 

Nothing wrong with my curent PW, but the shiny squirrel is calling my name.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Atunah said:


> I don't really see anything outside of the font that the Aura has and the new PW doesn't. We haven't seen the screen yet. On either of them.


Actually, the Kobo Aura HD has been out for a few months now. The non-HD Aura hasn't hit the streets yet, but the Aura HD has.

It is a 1080p display and a 7-inch eReader compared to a 6-inch display, so those are the stats and they are known.

The non-HD Aura is six-inch and lower-res than the HD version.

The PW2 listing isn't specific yet on resolution, but since it's currently listing the same 212 ppi, I'm guessing it hasn't changed. It's higher-res than older Kindles but the same res as the PW1.

And, Atunah, I'm not saying I'm switching to the Kobo Aura. I'm saying I want Amazon's version of the Aura... higher-res, more fonts and sizes, more memory on-board, the ability to switch the light completely off if you desire.

I won't hope for a microSD slot... that's never been Amazon's approach... but I can hope that by next fall (PW3, anyone?) they can come a lot closer to the Aura's main feature advantages.

I'm too much of an Amazon loyalist to switch. I just want a Paperwhite with Aura/Aura HD-level improvements.


----------



## avivs

I really expected more. 
No wonder there wasn't any big announcement. The changes are very slim, and most of them will also be on the old PW. 
I don't get why kobo can make a device that refreshes the page every chapter, and amazon can't let it lest more than 6 pages. 

They should have at least lower the price for such small changes. 

Maybe a video will pop up soon so we can see how the screen looks like. 

Any way, nothing to get exited about, in my opinion.


----------



## avivs

A review from the verge:
We had a chance to spend a few minutes with the new Kindle Paperwhite, and while it's definitely an iterative update, the tweaks Amazon made improve what is probably the finest e-reader we've ever used. The improved processor does the job, making the device feel much faster and more fluid than ever before, and the screen is the best we've seen on a Kindle. The light is brighter than before and the improved contrast makes it a superior option compared to the older model.

Overall navigation has been improved, as well — you can preview pages before actually turning to them, which makes looking up an index or map much easier. And the improved X-Ray tool does a much better job at defining words in the context of what you're reading. There's also a nifty Vocabulary Builder tool, which collects the words you've looked up; you can go back through them, or even create flashcards to teach yourself once and for all what "etymology" really means.

It's not a huge change from what Amazon offered already, but there's no question that the new Kindle Paperwhite is yet another step forward. The device starts at $119 with special offer advertisements or $139 without ads and will begin shipping on September 30th. It's available for pre-order now.


----------



## crebel

avivs said:


> I really expected more.
> No wonder there wasn't any big announcement. The changes are very slim, and most of them will also be on the old PW.
> I don't get why kobo can make a device that refreshes the page every chapter, and amazon can't let it lest more than 6 pages.
> 
> They should have at least lower the price for such small changes.
> 
> Maybe a video will pop up soon so we can see how the screen looks like.
> 
> Any way, nothing to get exited about, in my opinion.


All e-ink kindles have a settings option to refresh every page if that is what you want.


----------



## avivs

crebel said:


> All e-ink kindles have a settings option to refresh every page if that is what you want.


No, i don't like the refresh. That is way what kobo did is better.


----------



## Chad Winters

crebel said:


> All e-ink kindles have a settings option to refresh every page if that is what you want.


I think he/she wanted to extend the refresh to only once every chapter not every page. A typo in there made it a little unclear though. I'm not sure if you can make the refresh less often than every 6 pages?


----------



## Toby

I crumbled & preordered. I like the darker contrast.


----------



## Leslie

dimples said:


> A new Kindle is announced so of course I had to come back here to follow the discussion
> 
> For financial reasons I won't be preordering (anyone have a new job for me?) but depending on how long my Kindle Keyboard holds out and how soon I find a new job I may eventually get one.
> 
> One thing that I'm not sure about, but this appears to be a touch only device. Am I right? No physical button to flip pages? That is one of the things I still love about my current Kindle...


That's correct, touch only. No buttons at all on the PW (even the presently available version).

L


----------



## bordercollielady

Has anyone found a comparison (phtotos) between the old and new PW's regarding contrast?


----------



## Vicki G.

I caved and ordered too.


----------



## loonlover

I'd been saying I was going to get a PW then decided I might as well wait a little longer to see if a new one came out.  It didn't take me long to order when I saw the info on this thread this morning.  It will be the first new Kindle I've owned.


----------



## Neekeebee

I was really hoping for page turn buttons too.  I like the speed of the Kindle Touch (and assume the PW is even faster) but still mostly read on my KK because it's just easier to hold when there are page turn buttons.  That being said, I'm likely to cave and get the new PW when the 3G version comes out b/c I've been eying that screen for the past year.

So, no speakers, huh?  Is there a place to plug in headphones?  I like listening to music while I read on my Kindle.

N


----------



## crebel

The Hooded Claw said:


> PW2 is logical, but I really like "Paperwhiter" ;-)
> 
> I suspect speakers and text to speech became history the moment Amazon acquired Audible.


That doesn't make any sense to me. They bought Audible, they offer audible books in conjunction with the e-book at a lower price, they gave us the ability to sync between an audible book and an e-book. Why aren't they making their latest and greatest e-ink model able to take advantage of those features? I'm guessing it is a purely size and/or cost decision, but I am disappointed.

Of course I was hoping for page turn buttons to be brought back along with the touch screen. Darn it, some of us are just so hard to please!  Not caving yet...


----------



## Tripp

I don't see anything that entices me to upgrade from my current PW.  However, my son has my first Kindle (K2) and I am seriously thinking of getting him this for Christmas.  I keep asking his GF if she thinks he would want an upgrade.  We will see.


----------



## lindnet

history_lover said:


> I think I'm going to hold off on ordering one - it sounds like the main hardware update is that they fixed/improved the front lighting. They say the contrast is better but it sounds like that is just a result of the better front lighting, not an improvement in the eInk technology. They also say the processor is faster but I'm satisfied with the speed of my current PW. This definitely isn't a major overhaul so I'm hoping the new firmware features I'm looking forward to get added in an update for the current PW too. I'm not going to spend $120+ just for better front lighting and slightly faster page turns.


I hope you're right and they've improved the front lighting. I didn't get that impression from what I read, but if they did then Yahoo! I'm in for one! Just curious....did you get that impression from reading something other than the Amazon pre-order page?

I pre-ordered the last PW and sent it back. No way I was dealing with the marquee lights at the bottom and the uneven lighting/colors on the rest of the page.


----------



## BevAnneS

lindnet said:


> I hope you're right and they've improved the front lighting. I didn't get that impression from what I read, but if they did then Yahoo! I'm in for one!


I'm with you. I didn't like the way the light was uneven and am going to wait this time to see if that's improved. Although, I'm still not a fan of touch screens. . . .


----------



## mooshie78

I'm perfectly happy with my PW and see no reason to upgrade to this one, especially with how little I've been reading this year compared to past years.


----------



## etexlady

Put me the "I ordered one" column.  I've been reading on a first generation refurbished Fire which has been okay but I hate the user interface.  I gave a relative my original Kindle (the Oprah made me do it one) and she loves it.  I have what I think is a Kindle 3 (with a keyboard) that I put away when I got the Fire.  I dug it out recently and thought I would use it again but remembered why I quit using it, the screen is just not bright enough even with the lighted cover.  So, the Paperwhite solves all those problems.  Now for the long wait.


----------



## Broadus

lindnet said:


> I hope you're right and they've improved the front lighting. I didn't get that impression from what I read, but if they did then Yahoo! I'm in for one! Just curious....did you get that impression from reading something other than the Amazon pre-order page?
> 
> I pre-ordered the last PW and sent it back. No way I was dealing with the marquee lights at the bottom and the uneven lighting/colors on the rest of the page.


I did the same as you and will await some customer hands-on reviews this time around.


----------



## northofdivision

BevAnneS said:


> I'm with you. I didn't like the way the light was uneven and am going to wait this time to see if that's improved. Although, I'm still not a fan of touch screens. . . .


Very excited at the prospect of improved lighting. Am that minority whose eyes saw discoloration and uneven lighting and returned the original PW. Have been a loyal kindle user (1,2,3keyboard,k4,ktouch) and have been using a sony 5" and the aura hd in the meantime. Preordered and am looking forward to the new. Have a good feeling about this one.


----------



## Mandy

Eltanin Publishing said:


> That eBay seller claims it is OEM (i.e. authentic Amazon cover) but it's not. Those aren't Amazon colors, and with the Amazon covers, the rubber border color matches the cover color, and these don't. It's gotta be copyright infringement for them to be stamping them with "kindle" exactly as Amazon does. They're knockoffs. I'm not saying don't buy them, but be aware. Also, it ships from China, so don't expect it any time soon.


It's definitely a knock-off, but the quality is excellent, and unless someone is very familiar with Amazon's official covers, they'd never notice it's a knock-off. I bought the exact one in the picture and it took 11 days from China to NC. Well worth it.


----------



## Dragle

That page flip feature is one of the things I have been asking for!  Apparently a pop-up window is shown where you can navigate around and view other parts of the book without changing the page you are on--kind of like when you hold your place with your finger while flipping forward or back in the book.
I hope they will upgrade the original PW software with that.


----------



## history_lover

lindnet said:


> I hope you're right and they've improved the front lighting. I didn't get that impression from what I read, but if they did then Yahoo! I'm in for one! Just curious....did you get that impression from reading something other than the Amazon pre-order page?


This was linked from the Amazon pre-order page (where it says "What's New" click "see more"), note that it says "next generation built in light":









It also says this in the technical details:

Display	Amazon's 6" Paperwhite display with exclusive Carta e-paper technology and *next-generation built-in light*, 212 ppi, optimized font technology, 16-level gray scale

I am, of course, assuming that this means they've improved it. Why would they make a next generation light if not to improve it? However, whether the improvements will live up to your standards is another question.


----------



## avivs

A new very good review:
http://techland.time.com/2013/09/03/hands-on-amazons-new-kindle-paperwhite-is-a-really-really-refined-e-reader/


----------



## lindnet

history_lover said:


> This was linked from the Amazon pre-order page (where it says "What's New" click "see more"), note that it says "next generation built in light":
> 
> It also says this in the technical details:
> 
> Display	Amazon's 6" Paperwhite display with exclusive Carta e-paper technology and *next-generation built-in light*, 212 ppi, optimized font technology, 16-level gray scale
> 
> I am, of course, assuming that this means they've improved it. Why would they make a next generation light if not to improve it? However, whether the improvements will live up to your standards is another question.


Thanks. I guess I figured they'd make a bigger deal out of it if they lighting was really fixed/improved. I read it as saying more that the screen/font/display had been improved than the lighting. I really do hope it turns out to be the lighting....I want one!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Dragle said:


> That page flip feature is one of the things I have been asking for! Apparently a pop-up window is shown where you can navigate around and view other parts of the book without changing the page you are on--kind of like when you hold your place with your finger while flipping forward or back in the book.
> I hope they will upgrade the original PW software with that.


I agree -- I read books that have maps and it would be good to be able to easily reference it as I read. . . . I, too, hope it's a software thing and may come to the existing PW's as well.


----------



## Linjeakel

I've been offline for a few days and totally missed all the excitement. 

I see in the UK we have to wait an extra week or so until October 9th for the PW2 wi-fi, but unlike in the US, the 3G version is already available to pre-order for a November 6th release.

I'm not sure there's enough in the way of upgrades for me to get one, though if I do, I think it'll likely be just a wi-fi one. I always had 3G models before, but I'm not sure the convenience is worth an extra _£60_. Unlike with the K2 and K3 where the 3G models weren't that much more expensive, you really have to pay for their "free" 3G connectivity these days.

Amazon have apparently said (see Avivs' post a couple before this) that they will upgrade the firmware on the current models to incorporate any of the new features that don't require the new hardware to function. I think that's likely to include the new footnotes pop-up and the chapter flipping. Obviously it wouldn't affect the speed of the processor or upgrade the light, but it does make it even less of an enticement to upgrade to the PW2.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linjeakel said:


> Amazon have apparently said (see Avivs' post a couple before this) that they will upgrade the firmware on the current models to incorporate any of the new features that don't require the new hardware to function. I think that's likely to include the new footnotes pop-up and the chapter flipping. Obviously it wouldn't affect the speed of the processor or upgrade the light, but it does make it even less of an enticement to upgrade to the PW2.


I agree.

And yet. 

After reading that review, I'm sitting here thinking, well, I could sell back my basic kindle and make my current PW my 'back up'. Or trying to figure out if there's someone I could give one or the other to.  'Cause, while I may still decide to splurge, even _I_ can't justify having 3 of the things!  

Oh. . . .wait. . . .Betsy did say something about moderators having to buy them so we can answer questions. . . . .hmmm. . . . . .


----------



## Seleya

Just ordered, it will be the Christmas gift for my mother, who loves her K4 but has trouble reading on it at night 'cause my father can't stand the light.

It will be here on October 9, and of course, being the dutiful daughter, I'll have to make sure everything works before the 30-day return window closes, right?


----------



## Meemo

Chad Winters said:


> I think he/she wanted to extend the refresh to only once every chapter not every page. A typo in there made it a little unclear though. I'm not sure if you can make the refresh less often than every 6 pages?


According to the "Time" hands on review posted just above, the "page flash" that comes with refreshing happens less frequently, maybe once per chapter - at least according to Amazon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Seleya said:


> Just ordered, it will be the Christmas gift for my mother, who loves her K4 but has trouble reading on it at night 'cause my father can't stand the light.
> 
> It will be here on October 9, and of course, being the dutiful daughter, I'll have to make sure everything works before the 30-day return window closes, right?


OR. . . . . don't order it until Nov 1 and the the return period will likely be until Jan 31 -- at least, Amazon USUALLY has an extended holiday return period. At least they do in the US.

But. . . .don't let me spoil your fun.


----------



## Meemo

DreamWeaver said:


> My beloved Kindle Keyboard is still going strong, but as soon as it bites the dust, I'm ordering this new Paperwhite!
> 
> I'd like to remind everyone to use the links at the top of the page when ordering a Kindle or other products from Amazon. It's one way we can show our appreciation to Harvey, creator and administrator of KBoards.  Here's the KBoards link to the new Paperwhite, which includes the affiliate code: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AWH595M/?tag=kbpst-20.


Thanks for the reminder! I canceled my preorder and used the link for my do-over!


----------



## Broadus

lindnet said:


> Thanks. I guess I figured they'd make a bigger deal out of it if they lighting was really fixed/improved. I read it as saying more that the screen/font/display had been improved than the lighting. I really do hope it turns out to be the lighting....I want one!


Perhaps making a bigger deal out of the improved lighting would be an admission that there was something not really satisfactory about the lighting in the original PW. Regardless, if the lighting is improved along with the other niceties, this will be a great e-reader.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Broadus said:


> Perhaps making a bigger deal out of the improved lighting would be an admission that there was something not really satisfactory about the lighting in the original PW. Regardless, if the lighting is improved along with the other niceties, this will be a great e-reader.


Well, many of us never had a problem with the lighting. But the review linked to by avivs (http://techland.time.com/2013/09/03/hands-on-amazons-new-kindle-paperwhite-is-a-really-really-refined-e-reader/) does relate that even if it didn't bother you, it was, on most devices, possible to actually see shadows in certain lighting conditions. It sounds like they've improved it to where that's very much less an issue. You know, it might be something as simple as they just put in an extra light or two down there. And/Or recessed them just a little farther so the 'shadow' is under the frame completely.


----------



## ginaf20697

Here's engadget about the new and improved lighting

http://www.engadget.com/2013/09/03/amazon-new-kindle-paperwhite-preview/



> Amazon's worked to refine the new Paperwhite's backlight tech, as the O.G. model's was good, but somewhat uneven. To do this, Amazon reworked the entire lighting system, so much so that Peter Larsen, VP of Product Mamangement, told us the company went through 20 different product iterations to get it just right. Everything from the light guide, to the lights used, the patterns, strengths and positioning have been overhauled, leading to a display that almost lives up to the company's marketing line of whiter whites and blacker blacks. In fairness, it's a significant improvement over the last-gen and, in comparison, the new Paperwhite's screen does look less grey/blue-ish. But it's not on par with the color you'd get on a proper tablet.


----------



## history_lover

lindnet said:


> Thanks. I guess I figured they'd make a bigger deal out of it if they lighting was really fixed/improved. I read it as saying more that the screen/font/display had been improved than the lighting. I really do hope it turns out to be the lighting....I want one!


They probably don't want to draw attention to the fact that there were known problems with the first generation front lighting on many Kindles. They never really admitted there was a problem to begin with. They put out a statement saying the dark gap at the bottom of the screen was "normal" and not a defect (and personally, this never really bothered me) but they NEVER addressed the issue of the pink/green blotches all over the screen. They can't really now say "it's fixed!" when they never acknowledged there was a problem to begin with. I expect they have fixed the discoloring but the dark gap at the bottom of the screen may remain as "not a defect". We'll have to wait and see.

My current PW has some pink spots but they are only really noticeable when the light is turned up high, which I never do. The light also has a crosshatch pattern on the bottom half but it's only really noticeable when there's no text over it. So the front lighting is not perfect on mine but I've lived with it for a year, I can live with it for another year.


----------



## history_lover

ginaf20697 said:


> Here's engadget about the new and improved lighting
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2013/09/03/amazon-new-kindle-paperwhite-preview/


Oh, this bit in interesting too:



> When the new Kindle Paperwhite (WiFi-only) ships on September 30th, it will be without Goodreads and Freetime integration -- both of which will arrive in an over-the-air update before the holidays. Amazon's still working on the final software, currently in a pre-beta, and didn't want to risk irritating users with a buggy feature load. Smart Lookup, Page Flip, Vocabulary Builder and Footnote support, however, will all be present on day one, so no need to despair.


Even more reason to hold off on pre-ordering this... the main new features I'm looking forward to won't even be available immediately!


----------



## Sandpiper

I pressed the button.  The "notify me" button for when new PW2 with 3G is available (for pre-order?).  Gifted my BFF with the K Touch (not hand me down) Christmas before last I think it was.  When I get this new PW2, will give her my current PW.  

I may just plan on upgrading whenever new Kindle / PW is available.  Not so with Fire though.  I do have current Fire 8.9 HD.  (Just ordered Amazon cover for it yesterday.  Sale price got me.)  Generally not into tablets as much so don't feel desire to upgrade so much.


----------



## Linjeakel

Ann in Arlington said:


> I agree.
> 
> And yet.
> 
> After reading that review, I'm sitting here thinking, well, I could sell back my basic kindle and make my current PW my 'back up'. Or trying to figure out if there's someone I could give one or the other to.  'Cause, while I may still decide to splurge, even _I_ can't justify having 3 of the things!
> 
> Oh. . . .wait. . . .Betsy did say something about moderators having to buy them so we can answer questions. . . . .hmmm. . . . . .


LOL yes I'd forgotten about that .... still, I have a Touch as a backup, not to mention a DX. I supppose I could give the Touch to my sister-in-law ... she had my K2 and K3...

No, wait ... stop it, you enabler you ....sucking me in like that!


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

history_lover said:


> They probably don't want to draw attention to the fact that there were known problems with the first generation front lighting on many Kindles. They never really admitted there was a problem to begin with. They put out a statement saying the dark gap at the bottom of the screen was "normal" and not a defect (and personally, this never really bothered me) but they NEVER addressed the issue of the pink/green blotches all over the screen. They can't really now say "it's fixed!" when they never acknowledged there was a problem to begin with. I expect they have fixed the discoloring but the dark gap at the bottom of the screen may remain as "not a defect". We'll have to wait and see.
> 
> My current PW has some pink spots but they are only really noticeable when the light is turned up high, which I never do. The light also has a crosshatch pattern on the bottom half but it's only really noticeable when there's no text over it. So the front lighting is not perfect on mine but I've lived with it for a year, I can live with it for another year.


Agreed. ("20 iterations to get it right!")

But I am hopeful from reading the post where they quoted that things like the page flipping would be pushed out to current PW owners. I'd really like that feature and I've gotten used to the issues with lighting in my PW.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

loonlover said:


> I'd been saying I was going to get a PW then decided I might as well wait a little longer to see if a new one came out. It didn't take me long to order when I saw the info on this thread this morning. It will be the first new Kindle I've owned.


Yay, Loonlover!!!


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Does anyone else think that the PW release is coming now, in the late summer, so that Amazon can announce something bigger for the Kindle Fire for the holidays? I haven't kept up on what's coming but apparently Amazon's alluded to it?

Maybe they don't want the PW upgrade to steal the new Fire's fire?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> 'Cause, while I may still decide to splurge, even _I_ can't justify having 3 of the things!


You say that like there's something wrong with having three eInk Kindles....  

Having four, you're making me feel like one of those crazy Kat ladies....

Betsy


----------



## MsScarlett

I can't resist the new tweaks.  Mine is on pre-order as well.  Try as I might, I just could not seem to "loose myself" in my first Paperwhite.  I hope the better contrast and lighting will help!  

I felt a bit like a Kindle hoarder since I had a Paperwhite, my beloved K3 (my "official" back up Kindle.  I still really enjoy reading on it!), and a Baby K.  So, I let my son's girlfriend take custody of the Baby K, I'm keeping K3 as my back up and current Paperwhite is on Ebay to help fund new Paperwhite.     I think have it all figured out now.  (Of course, we won't mention the Kindle Fire, or the iPad Mini...)

...or the Nook Simple Touch that I couldn't resist last year on Black Friday


----------



## Supers

Oh, I think it could be time for an upgrade.  
I've had a KK2 since 2009 which has served me well, and I've been reluctant to change as I have the skin and Oberon for that already.
Wondering if the PW2 will be released in Australia, otherwise, I'm up for shipping *sigh*


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You say that like there's something wrong with having three eInk Kindles....
> 
> Having four, you're making me feel like one of those crazy Kat ladies....
> 
> Betsy


You're right.  What am I thinking?  There's nothing whatever wrong with having 3!

Gonna go check that pre-order page again . . . . 'scuse me. . . . .


----------



## Toby

You only have 3 kindles? Gee, I have 5 kindles.    There is just something about getting a new kindle with all the new features that the kindle addict in me has trouble resisting. I know that I don't need 1 more, but in this case, my excuse is that I need the better contrast/ darker font, regardless of all the other cool features. My PW is the good one. I don't have all the color distortions. I don't care if I sometimes see smudges at the bottom. I just want to read without having to close 1 eye or the other to see if the font will look darker to read. Maybe, it's just my aging eyes & I need stronger eyeglasses. Who knows! (How's this for rationalization? LOl!) I strongly believe  the moderators need to get the new kindles, so that they can help all of us out. After all, you work really hard helping us. Thank You! You deserve it!!! And....you get to share the joy!


----------



## Broadus

My set determination to wait lasted less than 24 hours. I preordered this afternoon. Hopefully the splotches that bothered me have been fixed. I like what I've read thus far about tue PW2.


----------



## Jen200

I kept telling myself I wasn't going to order it...that lasted until a couple of hours ago.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## avivs

A new review with pic:
http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/123364-amazon-kindle-paperwhite-2013-hands-on-brighter-whiter-smarter

I really can't see a different.


----------



## Jaasy

I'm buying the new PW2 but waiting for the 3G.  I will pass my current PW to my sister...


----------



## FearIndex

avivs said:


> A new review with pic:
> http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/123364-amazon-kindle-paperwhite-2013-hands-on-brighter-whiter-smarter
> 
> I really can't see a different.


It is hard to say in such a photo, but I do see definite splotches on the old one that are not visible on the new one. The new one seems to be a bit brighter though and we all know the higher the brightness, the less splotches will show (talking about color splotches, not the bottom shadows).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

FearIndex said:


> The new one seems to be a bit brighter though and we all know the higher the brightness, the less splotches will show (talking about color splotches, not the bottom shadows).


Really? I thought they were more apparent on high brightness. Someone posted that in one of the new PW threads just in the last couple of days?

Betsy


----------



## FearIndex

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Really? I thought they were more apparent on high brightness. Someone posted that in one of the new PW threads just in the last couple of days?
> 
> Betsy


First of all, I should have used better wording. I don't know if "all" think that way.  Sorry about that. But that has been my experience.

Yes, I do think the splotches have been most evident in lower brightness levels where shadows become more evident. The more you add brightness, the more the sheer lumens shot at your eyes even things out. This is also amplified by the fact that higher brightness levels can be used in brighter ambient lighting, which also evens out splotches even further.

For me, and my PW is quite good by the looks of things, the splotches and unevenness overall manifest themselves worst in darkness, when using low brightness levels. (And using high brightness levels in darkness is not possible because it would be too taxing on the eyes.) I guess this is also because my splotches are not really that pink, for example, but instead more like shadows with maybe a hint of cyan.

Maybe things would be different with strong pink splotches, for example, but less colored shadowy unevenness/splotches in my experience seems to go away with brighter settings and brighter ambient lighting.

p.s. Here is KimberlyinMN with a similar experience:



KimberlyinMN said:


> I think I went through 8 or 9 PW to get one that was "acceptable". It's not _perfect _though. There's still some splotchiness that makes me think the text is blurry in a certain area. But it's way better than the other PWs I received. If I have the light turned up ALL the way or if I am reading in bright daylight, I don't see this.
> 
> Regardless, I'm super hopeful that the new PWs don't have this issue.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Toby said:


> You only have 3 kindles? Gee, I have 5 kindles.  There is just something about getting a new kindle with all the new features that the kindle addict in me has trouble resisting. I know that I don't need 1 more, but in this case, my excuse is that I need the better contrast/ darker font, regardless of all the other cool features. My PW is the good one. I don't have all the color distortions. I don't care if I sometimes see smudges at the bottom. I just want to read without having to close 1 eye or the other to see if the font will look darker to read. Maybe, it's just my aging eyes & I need stronger eyeglasses. Who knows! (How's this for rationalization? LOl!) I strongly believe the moderators need to get the new kindles, so that they can help all of us out. After all, you work really hard helping us. Thank You! You deserve it!!! And....you get to share the joy!


Betsy actually said she had 4. And those are just the eInk ones.  She also has a Fire and lots of other gadgets.

I have 2 eInk kindles and 2 Fires -- but to my mind they're different animals. I'd only read on the Fires if one of the eInks wasn't available at all. I did have a 3rd eInk device -- a DX -- but I gave it to my brother when he'd broken the screen of his. Fortunately, I was able to send the broken one back to Amazon and get a refurbished, warranted PW for about $83 which I gave to my son. That upgraded his K3K.

And I have just had an idea about who to pass on one of my current devices too which would give me a good excuse to buy the new one -- have to see if she'll want it!


----------



## KindleGirl

I'm still sitting on the fence. I love my current PW and I'm not sure there is enough new stuff to justify a new one (and having to load all my books to another device). If the contrast is a lot better, that would be a big reason to upgrade. If not, then I'm probably good with the current one. My current one is also 3G, but since it looks like the cost for that has gone up, not sure I can justify that any more. I should probably wait for reviews...but is it really possible to wait??  I'm thinking maybe I should pre-order this wifi one and compare it to my current one and then decide.


----------



## BevAnneS

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You say that like there's something wrong with having three eInk Kindles....
> 
> Having four, you're making me feel like one of those crazy Kat ladies....
> 
> Betsy


I guess I am one of the crazy cat ladies, too. Actually, I'm close to an intervention on "Hoarders."


----------



## Amy Corwin

OH! a new one?
I'll have to look at it for my husband. He has an original Kindle and would like something a little brighter. Maybe this will be the way to go for him. Sounds like it might be a good Christmas present.


----------



## Toby

Sorry. Really, only 4 eink kindles? LOL!   I feel better that I am not the one with multiple kindles. I think that means we love our kindles enough to keep getting them.


----------



## Meemo

I've always sold (or given away) older models as I get new ones. My issue is having multiple different readers. I've had Nooks and Sonys (and FTR, I much prefer the Sony readers over the Nooks). I've got 7" Fire HD and an iPad Mini. And an "ancient" 1st gen iPad. DH also has a Mini. And an iPad 3. We're sharing "his" eInk Kindle (the older basic $79 Kindle) these days. This new PW will be the first I've bought in a couple of years. The K$79 will be a backup. 

Now my eBook Hoarding Disorder (EBHD) - that's another issue entirely.....


----------



## Toby

I've passed down kindles before when I got new ones. I am thinking of passing down my K3 to someone I know that does not own a kindle. I have been using it for TTS on samples.


----------



## stevene9

I want everyone to know that under no condition will I ever own more than 16 kindles. I don't care what Amazon does, never more than 16 (so in a few years I may have some old kindle giveaways for folks to keep me under the 16 limit).

Steve


----------



## teralpar

Meemo said:


> I've always sold (or given away) older models as I get new ones. My issue is having multiple different readers. I've had Nooks and Sonys (and FTR, I much prefer the Sony readers). I've got 7" Fire HD and an iPad Mini. And an "ancient" 1st gen iPad. DH also has a Mini. And an iPad 3. We're sharing "his" eInk Kindle (the older basic $79 Kindle) these days. This new PW will be the first I've bought in a couple of years. The K$79 will be a backup.
> 
> Now my eBook Hoarding Disorder (EBHD) - that's another issue entirely.....


At some point I have owned most generations (except for the K1, PW, and Fire HD). I had usually sold the previous model to obtain the newer one. I have owned my K-Touch for almost 2 years and when I receive my PW2 I plan to keep the Touch as a back-up. I still love my KT and the Oberon cover that it's in. I will probably keep the Touch in my purse along with my iPad Mini (I currently keep both in my purse now). I will probably keep the PW2 beside my bed.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

stevene9 said:


> I want everyone to know that under no condition will I ever own more than 16 kindles. I don't care what Amazon does, never more than 16 (so in a few years I may have some old kindle giveaways for folks to keep me under the 16 limit).
> 
> Steve


Well I certainly admire a man willing to draw a line in the sand! lol


----------



## Toby

Steve, LOL! I just bought the kindle USB charger for half off. It was a SO on my kindles, so I can get my K3 ready to give away with a cord & charger. I ordered the charger right from my kindle. If anyone else gets it, just click on "save $10". Yup, I will be saying goodbye to my K3.


----------



## FearIndex

Overall I have a tendency of keeping my Kindles and I seem to be getting at least one of each generation. Ever since the international launch of Kindle 2, I have loved the Kindle story and being a part of it.

I have had a Kindle 2, two Kindle 3, $79 Kindle 4, Kindle Paperwhite 3G, $69 Kindle 5 and now a new Kindle Paperwhite 2 on pre-order - with official Amazon (lighted where available) leather covers for all, although I use the $79 Kindle 4 case on the $69 Kindle 5 and expect to use the Kindle Paperwhite 3G cover on the Kindle Paperwhite 2.

Out of these I have passed on the Kindle 3's, one of them was a corporate gift I forwarded to a relative, the other is "my old" Kindle 3 that I have loaned to a family member, so it's not really gone. Personally the most problematic of all these Kindles have been the $79 Kindle 4 and Kindle Paperwhite, my issues with the $79 Kindle 4 were mostly remedied with the screen refresh update and by fixing the cover light with cardboard (the added contrast in next year's slightly updated $69 Kindle 5 helped), but Kindle Paperwhite I never really got used to. We'll see if PW2 turns out to be any different for me.

Ironically, the one Kindle that overall was the best, most balanced, least irritating experience for me was Kindle 3, which I've given away. It really improved on the great Kindle 2 in many ways and the integrated reading light on the cover worked marvelously. Last year, when I was frustrated with Kindle PW and the Kindle 4/5 lighted cover, I actually thought of going back to Kindle 3, but eventually the smaller size and better contrast in the new ones won me over when I fixed the cover light with cardboard.


----------



## booklover888

Well if you're talking e-ink Kindles....I only have ONE! And one Fire HD. So maybe I should feel deprived! Maybe that should justify getting the new one! 

I probably will. The faster processor, different screen tech, improved lighting, and page flip feature, are all very, very tempting.


----------



## stevene9

booklover888 said:


> Well if you're talking e-ink Kindles....I only have ONE! And one Fire HD. So maybe I should feel deprived! Maybe that should justify getting the new one!
> 
> I probably will. The faster processor, different screen tech, improved lighting, and page flip feature, are all very, very tempting.


Only one. You haven't learned the trick yet. if you skip eating one out of three days, the money you save will easily buy a new kindle after a few months. A week more and there you have your ac adapter.

This also works for buying cars, but its a whole lot tougher not eating for a decade. 

Steve


----------



## booklover888

The price of cars is utterly ridiculous! I haven't bought a NEW car since the 80's, and the last used car I bought was in 2001! Our mechanic says he hasn't seen too many people hold on to cars as long as we do! 

The price of a new e-ink reader, these days, is incredibly affordable. How can I NOT order a new PW? How? I know I will. But I should make myself hold off and call it a Christmas present. So that's my goal.


----------



## Patricia

And here I've been trying to rationalize to myself about buying the new paperwhite.  I only have a Fire 8.9 and an iPad mini.  I love reading on the mini, but I can't read outside with it (which I would rarely do anyway).  I just realized that I don't even own an eInk reader.  I really need one!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Patricia said:


> And here I've been trying to rationalize to myself about buying the new paperwhite. I only have a Fire 8.9 and an iPad mini. I love reading on the mini, but I can't read outside with it (which I would rarely do anyway). I just realized that I don't even own an eInk reader. I really need one!


Yes. Yes, you do.

Just click here:


----------



## Patricia

Oh, believe me, I was one of the first ones.  I've just been trying to rationalize after the fact.    Thanks for your encouragement though.


----------



## stevene9

booklover888 said:


> The price of cars is utterly ridiculous! I haven't bought a NEW car since the 80's, and the last used car I bought was in 2001! Our mechanic says he hasn't seen too many people hold on to cars as long as we do!


In the last 6 months my 12 year old car died followed 2 months later by the death of my wife's 16 year old car


----------



## Cardinal

avivs said:


> A new review with pic:
> http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/123364-amazon-kindle-paperwhite-2013-hands-on-brighter-whiter-smarter


Oh my gosh!!!! It has page numbers displayed while reading! I have so been wanting this!


----------



## Atunah

Cardinal said:


> Oh my gosh!!!! It has page numbers displayed while reading! I have so been wanting this!


Nice catch there. Maybe they'll add it to the rotating options. Locations, time left in chapter, time left in book, page numbers. Assuming of course that page numbers are available in a specific book. I still read many where there are none.


----------



## Cardinal

Atunah said:


> Nice catch there. Maybe they'll add it to the rotating options. Locations, time left in chapter, time left in book, page numbers.


I think it has been added to the lower left display options. The pictures on Amazon's site show minutes left in chapter.



Atunah said:


> Assuming of course that page numbers are available in a specific book. I still read many where there are none.


My guess is when a book doesn't have real page numbers the page option won't be there - but I would rather have made up page numbers than none.


----------



## Broadus

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yes. Yes, you do.
> 
> Just click here:


Ann, did you intend to link to the 1st-gen Paperwhite? At least that's where the link takes me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

They're all on the same page. . . . . .


----------



## Broadus

Ann in Arlington said:


> They're all on the same page. . . . . .


I must not be seeing what you're seeing. The page is for the Kindle Paperwhite [previous generation], where I am informed I ordered that one in September 2012. One can choose the link to the new Paperwhite from the selection across the top, and that will take one to the new Paperwhite page, which is here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AWH595M, where I am informed I ordered this one on September 4, 2013.


----------



## northofdivision

Cardinal said:


> Oh my gosh!!!! It has page numbers displayed while reading! I have so been wanting this!


This new screen is very very promising. For those whose eyes saw hue/color splotches or unevenness in the first PW, this looks like Amazon was listening and this new PW might just be a solution. The screen looks great in the side by side. Calibre auto slots page numbers for all your books and does it seemlessly but nice they have it native now.


----------



## Meemo

Broadus said:


> One can choose the link to the new Paperwhite from the selection across the top, and that will take one to the new Paperwhite page, which is here.


I think that's what she meant when she said "They're all on the same page".


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ann in Arlington said:


> They're all on the same page. . . . . .


I'd have thought you'd prefer to use this....



It takes directly to pre order the new PaperWhite. (Wifi version) I made it show up in the link maker by searching for all-new Kindle PaperWhite.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The Hooded Claw said:


> I'd have thought you'd prefer to use this....
> 
> 
> 
> It takes directly to pre order the new PaperWhite. (Wifi version) I made it show up in the link maker by searching for all-new Kindle PaperWhite.


whatever.  I just didn't worry about it. Figured people could find it on ANY kindle page.


----------



## lindnet

I pre-ordered....hoping not to have the screen problems I did last time.  I ended up returning my PW and sticking with the K4.  But now I'm more than ready for a touchscreen.  I can't tell you how many times I have poked at my screen to do something and then realize it isn't a touch.  

I know this will never ever come back, but I'm going to say it anyway.....I wish they'd bring back the progress bar!  It's going to be the hardest part about giving up the K4.  That, and the smaller lighter form factor.  And the fact that I pick up my Kindle with my fingers on the screen sometimes.....don't imagine that will work well with a touchscreen, lol.  But it will be so nice to sit where I want to to read....lamp or no lamp.  And all the new features sound great!

Now my biggest question is whether I'm going to get a new Oberon sleeve for the PW, or just use the one I have for the K4.  Do I NEED another one?  Nope!  Do I WANT one, plus a matching smartphone sleeve??  YES!


----------



## mlewis78

lindnet said:


> I know this will never ever come back, but I'm going to say it anyway.....I wish they'd bring back the progress bar! It's going to be the hardest part about giving up the K4. That, and the smaller lighter form factor. And the fact that I pick up my Kindle with my fingers on the screen sometimes.....don't imagine that will work well with a touchscreen, lol. But it will be so nice to sit where I want to to read....lamp or no lamp. And all the new features sound great!
> 
> Now my biggest question is whether I'm going to get a new Oberon sleeve for the PW, or just use the one I have for the K4. Do I NEED another one? Nope! Do I WANT one, plus a matching smartphone sleeve?? YES!


I love the progress bar. It was on all of my kindles (using $69 kindle now for past year).

Does anyone know how the Oberon for K4 basic kindle fits on the paperwhite?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

lindnet said:


> And the fact that I pick up my Kindle with my fingers on the screen sometimes.....don't imagine that will work well with a touchscreen, lol.


Well, most the time, when you pick it up, it'll probably have the screen saver up, so it probably won't be a big deal.

Betsy


----------



## lindnet

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, most the time, when you pick it up, it'll probably have the screen saver up, so it probably won't be a big deal.
> 
> Betsy


Oh, good point, Betsy!


----------



## Cardinal

lindnet said:


> I know this will never ever come back, but I'm going to say it anyway.....I wish they'd bring back the progress bar!





mlewis78 said:


> I love the progress bar.


Tell Amazon: [email protected]


----------



## Trophywife007

I like the progress bar, too, and couldn't care less about page numbers.  I guess I'll have to get used to reading without it.

Still waiting for the 3g version... arms crossed, tapping foot here.


----------



## GBear

Trophywife007 said:


> I like the progress bar, too, and couldn't care less about page numbers. I guess I'll have to get used to reading without it.
> 
> Still waiting for the 3g version... arms crossed, tapping foot here.


I do like the progress bar on my K3, although I think I could live without it.

Page numbers don't excite me - I'd rather see how far I've progressed through the book - although I guess they'd be more useful in a group setting like a class or book club.


----------



## LDB

Between the two I'd rather have a progress bar I think, unless it's going to be page xxx of yyy pages in which case I can mentally calculate my own progress bar.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

If it's like the current PW, the percentage is _always_ on the right side. For me, that's as good as a 'progress bar'.

The choice is whether to show your location, how much time to finish the chapter (if formatted for it), or how much time to finish the book. The PW2 seems to add the page number as a choice as well. I wouldn't expect it to show on a book that doesn't _have_ page numbers, however, which is the case with many books published ONLY as ebooks.


----------



## Trophywife007

Showing the percentage works for me... sounds like I easily could get used to it.


----------



## lindnet

I've let Amazon know before that I prefer the progress bar.  I guess I could tell them again, huh?

The percentage is ok, but it's not as good as the bar for me.  I just like the visual of seeing where I am in the book.  The percentage just doesn't do it for me.  LOL, maybe I'm dumb and it's too much math for me!


----------



## Atunah

I got used to the percentage on the PW, but every time I pick up my K3 I go ahhh, there is my lovely progress bar. And ooooh, my lovely turn buttons.  
It goes away though once I start reading again on my PW. But the progress bar was really nice to have. It is to me a bit more visual then percentage, which I guess makes no sense.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> ... But the progress bar was really nice to have. It is to me a bit more visual then percentage, which I guess makes no sense.


Technically, you are correct that it is more visual... a graph wins out over a number every time as visuals go.


----------



## Toby

The K4 is smaller than the PW, so no on the cover. Buy yourself a new shiny cover.


----------



## mlewis78

Cardinal said:


> Tell Amazon: [email protected]


Thanks for suggesting this. I just sent Amazon a note about the progress bar.


----------



## Cardinal

mlewis78 said:


> Thanks for suggesting this. I just sent Amazon a note about the progress bar.


Thank you!!! 

I miss the progress bar, I'd like to see a user option to display it or not show it. And yes, I have written Kindle Feedback.


----------



## lindnet

mlewis78 said:


> Thanks for suggesting this. I just sent Amazon a note about the progress bar.


Me too.


----------



## Cardinal

lindnet said:


> Me too.


Great! I haven't written Kindle support in awhile so I just sent them a note about the progress bar as well. Fingers crossed it comes back!


----------

